# Need help with Daniel 7:23-28 from the Partial Preterist perspective



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 4, 2004)

I had a debate with my brother and he uses these 10 horns as proof that A.D 70 didn't fulfill the tribulation, and that the 4 Kingdoms of Daniel are not all in the pass. 
Can you guys give me some ammo?


----------



## VanVos (Nov 6, 2004)

I believe this passage can be cross referenced to Rev 17:12 which speaks of the Kings who aligned themselves with the Roman Empire just before the destruction of Jerusalem in AD70. I seem to remember reading an article on this, but I can't remember where I read it. If I find it I'll post it on here.

VanVos

[Edited on 7-11-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 7, 2004)

thanks a lot VanVos.


----------



## VanVos (Nov 7, 2004)

Here's an interesting quote from Chilton (before he turned HPistic)



> 12 The ten horns which St. John saw on the Beast are ten kings. The number 10 in the Bible, as we have noted on other oc- casions, is related to the concept of "œmanyness," of quantitative or numerical fullness. That these "œkings" are associated with the Beast, adorning his heads as "œcrowns," and that they receive au- thority with the Beast (i.e., by virtue of their relationship with him) indicates that they are rulers subject to, or allied with, the Empire. Rome actually had ten imperial provinces, and some have read this as a reference to them. "˜ It is not necessary, how- ever, to attempt a precise definition of these ten subject kings; the symbol simply represents "œthe totality of those allied or sub- ject kings who aided Rome in her wars both on Judaism and Christianity." 17 The burden of the text is to point to these kings, with whom the Harlot has plied her trade (v. 2), as the instru- ments of her eventual destruction (v. 16-17). 13-14 St. John records that the "œten kings" join with the Beast against Christ, persecuting the Church throughout the provinces and subordinate kingdoms of the Empire: These have one purpose, and they give their power and authority to the Beast in order to wage war against the Lamb, as Michael and His angels had waged war with the Dragon (12:7). This has always been the ultimate goal of reprobate man´s exercise of govern- ment: the attempt to dethrone God. As the Psalmist foretold, "œThe kings of the earth take their stand, and the rulers take counsel together, against the LORD and against His Christ" (Ps. 2:2; cf. Acts 2:26).
> 
> 16. These were: Italy, Achaia, Asia, Syria, Egypt, Africa, Spain, Gaul, Brit- ain, and Germany. See F. W. Farrar, The Early Days of Chrtitianity (Chicago and New York: Belford, Clarke & Co., 1882), p. 532. 17. Terry, p. 433. 437



Hope it helps

VanVos


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 8, 2004)

thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 5, 2004)

Four Kingdoms in Daniel hasn't happened yet? Did he actually read the book of Daniel?

the kingdoms are explained later on in the book.
bablyon, persia/medes, greece, rome.


----------

